

Mystery of the Email J Finally Solved - BRadmin
http://chrisjean.com/2009/02/06/mystery-of-the-email-j-finally-solved/

======
mukyu
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2006/05/23/60474...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2006/05/23/604741.aspx)
where i originally heard about it

~~~
georgemcbay
Also where I heard about it, and Chen's page is exactly 10 billion times more
entertaining than the original link for this thread.

------
JacobAldridge
This was only a brief mystery to me - my Outlook Reading Pane rendered it as a
J, while opening the email showed the smiley face.

I only hope the people who send smileys in corporate emails one day learn that
they're usually not received at the other end. Then they might STOP DOING IT!

~~~
tptacek
Funnier still are the people who assume they can "recall" their email once
it's sent (a feature that does work on Exchange, but obviously not in SMTP).
At one previous employer, HR accidentally CC'd me on a mail suggesting my
salary was out of the official comp bands. Recall! Recall! Recall!

~~~
ejdyksen
A bit of trivia about recall:

Recall is actually not even a feature of Exchange, only Outlook. Exchange sees
the messages as normal emails.

Thus, if the receiving party doesn't have Outlook open, the message won't get
recalled.

------
wglb
Intense.

